
Intel Restructuring: Ann Kelleher Takes over 7nm and 5nm Development - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/intel-restructuring-murthy-leaves-ann-kelleher-takes-over-7nm-and-5nm-development/
======
ksec
Better Source From Anandtech.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23969771)

